# Winters snow perdiction



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Check out your area for what Farmers Almanac has to say about this winters snow.

Wikpedia


> Farmers' Almanac is an annual North American periodical that has been in continuous publication since 1818. Published by the Almanac Publishing Company, of Lewiston, Maine, it is famous for its long-range weather predictions and astronomical data,


http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/long-range-weather-forecast


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

i hope the almanac is right, cuz its looks pretty decent for the ohio valley if it holds up true. we may be busy, I'm just gonna cross my fingers for now


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have seen so many differnt things I dont know what to believe take it 1 day at a time I guess and look out my window then I will know


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Put your hand out the window, if it gets wet its raining, if its white its snowing.................


----------

